

Ask HN: Where do I go from Godaddy? Need to upgrade SQL Server Space - spoiledtechie

Hey all,<p>Im in need of more SQL space and Godaddy just isn't cutting it on the cheap anymore.<p>I am currently only making about $10.00 a month which isn't enough for a true server, but I am in desperate need to go above and beyond of Godaddy's 200MB SQL Server limit.<p>Can anyone point me to a 'ON THE CHEAP' SQL Server solution that uses a Windows box?<p>I run a Microsoft Stack, so I won't be able to used a Linux box.<p>Help!! ???
======
noodle
try a small vps. i don't know much about windows vps providers, but this looks
like the least expensive option:

<http://vpsland.com/winplans.html>

~~~
spoiledtechie
thanks, looking into now..

